# Looking for a second opinion...With the 50-50 chance of snow the cost of insurance right now is my b



## JLC Landscape (Sep 28, 2011)

I’ve been plowing commercial And municipal properties for about seven years and City emergency plowing assist. I’m trying to get a gauge on this property as far as the bid for just a straight plow, no walkways or salt. Figuring between 800 to 1200 per push. Given overhead costs Workmen’s Comp., gas, insurance, and an additional driver. I’m battling with feeling that 1200 is a little Low with a 4” trigger. Midwest Indiana snowfalls have been Mild for the past two years. Last year it only snowed twice. With a 50-50 chance of snow the cost of insurance right now is my biggest liability. I’m 90% sure I would take over the landscape maintenance for the rest of the year by locking in this contract. Please give me your thoughts !


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like you are due for a good winter... I would put it all on red...


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

Next year I'm starting to charge a minimum per season, to late this year. I believe it will be 4 storms up front regardless of wether it snows or not just to cover insurance cost. The number would vary based on your costs. I'll see how it goes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JLC Landscape said:


> I've been plowing commercial And municipal properties for about seven years and City emergency plowing assist. I'm trying to get a gauge on this property as far as the bid for just a straight plow, no walkways or salt. Figuring between 800 to 1200 per push. Given overhead costs Workmen's Comp., gas, insurance, and an additional driver. I'm battling with feeling that 1200 is a little Low with a 4" trigger. Midwest Indiana snowfalls have been Mild for the past two years. Last year it only snowed twice. With a 50-50 chance of snow the cost of insurance right now is my biggest liability. I'm 90% sure I would take over the landscape maintenance for the rest of the year by locking in this contract. Please give me your thoughts !


Your paying the WC GL with out the contract? Your still plowing somewhere, No? So what would it hurt if you got 1 - 2 pushes and move into the landscaping. The 4'' trigger suks no salt you will be plowing hard pack. $1200 per push I hope it's a big area. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW, Good luck with the charges if it don't snow. I mean if you can get it fine. Just saying I would have to bring my teeth pullers to get it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

4" is to high. Your paying the overhead to be able to service the property. If it snows, you plow it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sucks the insurance gets paid up front no matter what, no snow, they still get paid like it did snow, above average snow, they're going to ding you good end of the season. i agree though with randall, 4" trigger way too much if you're not salting or having any other charges below 4" rate for removal... plus you should NOT insure any site with triggers like that because what happens when it snows 3", or you dont' control deicing, someone slips, they sue you, and you billed $0 for services! 

i'd take a 4" trigger small site if they indemnified US and they assumed all liability and their own insurance...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If go $1500...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tjmahl said:


> Next year I'm starting to charge a minimum per season, to late this year. I believe it will be 4 storms up front regardless of wether it snows or not just to cover insurance cost. The number would vary based on your costs. I'll see how it goes


Why not just buy snow insurance?


----------

